# Tankaka advice or suitable alternative



## gwalkaa (Jul 25, 2013)

So im looking to buy my first 'Proper' Japanese knife. For years I have been using a set of Global's but mainly using a Gyutou style knife as most people do. While they've been good there nothing special and I don't find them comfy in anyway.

So without spending a bomb I've looked extensively at different Gyutou's and I think a Tanaka is what I want. It seems to have numerous positive reviews both on Fit and Finish (Yes there's some shady reports) but the style as well.

Now this is where my confusion lies. I've seen several websites selling 'Tanaka' blades and want to know your advice. Here goes:

1: Tanaka is the blade maker correct? - So any website advertising them should be made by the same team?

2: Which would be most peoples preferred steel. I would like long endurance (hardness) therefore heading towards Damascus Blue Steel but I am worried about the oxidation, does this disappear on veg etc if a proper maintained patina is present?

3: Or would most people prefer stainless for a do it all knife in the home kitchen. P.s I am an OCD sufferer who loves cleaning and treating but who wants SHARPY-SHARP and a long lasting easy to maintain edge. Chipping isn't an issue.

4: What is the difference in quality of the below knives and what would be most peoples preferred choice?

http://tinyurl.com/MM270Gyuto - MetalMaster Damascus Blue Steel 270mm Gyutou

http://tinyurl.com/MM240Gyuto - MetalMaster Damascus Blue Steel 240mm Gyutou

http://tinyurl.com/MM240VGGyuto - MetalMaster Damascus VG10 240mm Gyutou - same for 270mm

http://tinyurl.com/MM240GinGyuto - MetalMaster Ginsanko steel

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tanakagyuto1.html - Damascus Blue - Are they the same?

Or

http://tinyurl.com/330mateTanaka - 330mate Tanaka in a 240-270mm

I appreciate the help and I know its exhaustive but I hope its a 1 post job.

GWalkaa


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

On the damascus blades only the core/cutting edge is blue steel the cladding is soft mild steel and are prone to reactivity until a patina is established or forced.  Once that is accomplished they are one of the best bang for the buck knives going.  I'm not familiar with the ginsanko, but vg-10 gets a bad rap I believe on account of Shun knives.  I've had Yoshihiro damascus with a vg-10 core and it was much better than the Shun. 

I would avoid buying from 330mate.  His english is poor and his shipping is painfully slow.  Metal Master on the other hand had my knife to me in four days.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Tanaka Ginsanko.





  








2mwzdr5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 26, 2013








Remember that Mr. Tanaka passed away and some of those knives are disciples signed. Mine is stainless and i could not be happier with it. I also have some Masamoto, Kanemasa, Togiharu and Yamawaku knives, as well as Chinese cleavers, Tramontinas and Mundials. But that Wa-Gyuto is my preferred. First love was carbon steel. Today i'm married with stainless. Holds the edge long time, very easy to sharpen.


----------

